# What is your favorite Wagner orchestral excerpt, overture, or prelude?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I only know a few very well, and am looking for more where that came from.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Parsifal Prelude to Act One. Reverential.

Die Meistersinger Prelude to Act Three, also reverential but for a different reason: "Holy Art".

Both are absolutely magnificent.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Parsifal's Act I Prelude and the Prelude to Act II of The Valkyrie.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

bz3 said:


> Parsifal's Act I Prelude and the Prelude to Act II of The Valkyrie.


The Act 2 prelude of Valkyrie is really under-rated. Definitely has a high 'charge'.

I also think the Act 3 prelude of Siegfried (and the music that follows it in the first act) is similarly impressive.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I've always liked the Tannhauser Overture in the standard Dresden version, conducted specifically by Klemperer with the Philharmonia Orchestra. Otherwise, I very much enjoy his symphonic poem, Siegfried Idyll. Klemperer/Philharmonia, Walter/Columbia Symphony, Solti/Vienna Philharmonic, Monteux/San Francisco Symphony and Marriner/Academy of St.Martin In the Fields are all offer very fine interpretations.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

This is bit different from the OP but is a great introduction to Parsifal...


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Why is it people only ever want the crust on a Wagner sandwich? Act 1 of Die Walkure (there's a lull in the middle you might want to skip), Scene 1 of Rheingold, and Act 3 scene 3 of Siegfried. Lots of beautiful in-your-face orchestral stuff in those parts, even better than the stuff you're asking for imo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

In no particular order, all on one dis conducted by Dorati, must have 


Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Overture
Parsifal: Good Friday Music
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 1
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act 3
Tannhäuser: Overture and Venusberg Music
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the Good Friday Spell which wells up in the orchestra during Gurnemanz' great first act monologue from Parsifal. Extremely moving music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The Overture to "Tannhäuser" for me, one of my favourites even as a kid while I was still a relative classical music beginner.


----------



## classfolkphile (Jun 25, 2017)

Clairvoyance Enough said:


> Why is it people only ever want the crust on a Wagner sandwich? Act 1 of Die Walkure (there's a lull in the middle you might want to skip), Scene 1 of Rheingold, and Act 3 scene 3 of Siegfried. Lots of beautiful in-your-face orchestral stuff in those parts, even better than the stuff you're asking for imo.


Because Rossini was correct?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

so many great ones, most already mentioned. some of my favorites: Meistersinger I, "Lohenbrau" I, the Flying Douche...er..Dutchman, Tristan & Isolde P&L...Tannhauser, Siegfried Rhine Journey, Siegfried's Death....an unusual one that is truly spectacular - from Lohengrin - Elsa's Procession to the Cathedral-arr by Lucien Cailliet, recorded by Fennell/Eastman Wind Ensemble, this is a roof-raising sound spectacular, brilliantly performed and vividly recorded by Mercury.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Heck148 said:


> an unusual one that is truly spectacular - from Lohengrin - Elsa's Procession to the Cathedral-arr by Lucien Cailliet, recorded by Fennell/Eastman Wind Ensemble, this is a roof-raising sound spectacular, brilliantly performed and vividly recorded by Mercury.


Played that in my high school band. Great arrangement, even though its even better in the opera.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't name a favorite, but must remark that most of Wagner's orchestral music is best understood in context. The overtures and preludes to _The Flying Dutchman,_ _Tannhauser,_ _Lohengrin_ and _Die Meistersinger_ could easily have been written as stand-alone works. Those to _Tristan_ and _Parsifal_ are magnificent heard alone, but end enigmatically unless followed by their operas, so concert endings are sometimes used. There are no detachable preludes in the _Ring,_ but excerpts such as the Rhine Journey and Funeral March from _Gotterdammerung_ are effective alone. Many of my favorite orchestral passages in Wagner are in _Parsifal,_ including not only the first and third act preludes but the powerful transformation interludes and the sublime Good Friday music, which works just as well without the singer. A beautiful synthesis of the third act prelude and the Good Friday music, with some intervening passages, is here:


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

My top three are probably 
Reinzi overture,
Siegfrieds funeral march,
Parsifal, prelude to Act 1


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Have a great cd of Solti/VPO of Wagner orchestral pieces. If you like a full blooded, dramatic sound. Nothing better..


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, there is so much to choose from! For me the tip of the (very large) iceberg would have to be Lohengrin Act 1 Prelude, or the Siegfried Act 3 Prelude, or the Paris overture to Tannhauser, or the Good Friday music from Parsifal. 

Lately I've been enjoying listening to the music for the arrival of Isolde's ship in Tristan, Act 3. Not purely orchestral, but has an orchestral focus. It's just so exciting!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Funeral march and Immolation scene from _Götterdämmerung_ are my favorite ones.

Liebestod from _Tristan und Isolde_.

The mystical preludes from _Lohengrin_ and _Parsifal_.

Ride of the Valkyries and Magic Fire music from _Die Walküre_.

Forest murmurs from _Siegfried_.

Entry of the Gods into Valhalla from _Das Rheingold_.

Pilgrim's chorus from _Tannhäuser_.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I love the descent to Nibelheim from Rhinegold, but it isn't excerpted usually. Forest Murmurs is great too.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Too many to choose from...

But if I must, one of two: Tannhauser Overture or Prelude and Liebstod from Tristan und Isolde. Both are really stirring, majestic rides.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the 3rd act prelude to Siegfried.






Maybe find this recording


----------

